# IS it an APRIL FOOLS JOKE, do you think or is this wonderful site closing May1?



## Karma's Friend (Mar 19, 2009)

I cant stand the suspense of this, what do you all think???


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

If it's a joke, it's a very cruel one.


----------



## Karma's Friend (Mar 19, 2009)

I'm new here but my impression is Joe is not a cruel man, Im worried its for real! I NEED this site, as a new adopter of a 5 year old Golden with severe allergy issues I am here daily and this is my main resource for info!


----------



## dogluver04 (Jul 5, 2008)

I live off this site... The only reason I go on the computer is for Facebook and the Golden forum.. Ive gotten so much great help off this site.. It will be sad to see it go! I hope its a joke..


----------



## hermione hewitt (Oct 24, 2007)

Better not be!!!!


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

It was an April Fools Day joke. GRF will go on forever, as long as there are goldens. Don't you think? 

I do


----------



## AcesWild (Nov 29, 2008)

I thought Joe already said in the forum that it was a joke


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

YES he did. Wish this one could be closed.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

The poll is closed. Joe addressed it in the original thead that is was an April Fools Joke. The forum is not shutting down. Dont worry, we arent going anywhere.


----------

